# Package conflicts with another package

## dasV

При обновлении мира, вот такую петрушку выдал, в инете говорят что конфликтуют пакеты, и мол если сделать -p то и увидеть можно кто с кем, реальность сурова =(

одну блокировку я пофиксил она была связана с  pam-login и shadow, что решилось вот такой командой

```
emerge --buildpkgonly --nodeps shadow && emerge -C pam-login && emerge --usepkgonly shadow
```

 второе, не понятно как решать

```
alika linux # emerge -uD world

Calculating world dependencies ...done!

!!! Error: the sys-apps/utempter package conflicts with another package.

!!!        both can't be installed on the same system together.

!!!        Please use 'emerge --pretend' to determine blockers.

alika linux # emerge -uDp world

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating world dependencies ...done!

[blocks B     ] sys-apps/utempter (is blocking sys-libs/libutempter-1.1.2.1)

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/binutils-2.16.1-r2 [2.16.1]

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/gcc-3.4.6-r1 [3.4.5-r1]

[ebuild     U ] dev-lang/perl-5.8.8-r2 [5.8.8-r1]

[ebuild  N    ] perl-core/Test-Harness-2.56

[ebuild     U ] app-admin/perl-cleaner-1.04 [1.01]

[ebuild  N    ] perl-core/PodParser-1.32

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/libutempter-1.1.2.1

[ebuild     U ] x11-terms/xterm-207-r1 [207]

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/jpeg-6b-r7 [6b-r5]

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/tiff-3.8.2 [3.7.4]

[ebuild     U ] app-text/poppler-0.5.1-r1 [0.5.0-r5]

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/freeglut-2.4.0 [2.2.0]

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/nss-3.11-r1 [3.9.2-r2]

[ebuild  N    ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-esd-0.8.11

[ebuild  N    ] sys-power/powermgmt-base-1.22

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/apmd-3.2.2_p5 [3.2.1_p4]

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/libksba-0.9.14

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/pth-1.4.0

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/libassuan-0.6.10

[ebuild  NS   ] app-crypt/gnupg-1.9.20-r3

[ebuild     U ] virtual/perl-PodParser-1.34 [1.30]

[ebuild     U ] virtual/perl-MIME-Base64-3.07 [3.05]

[ebuild     U ] virtual/perl-Digest-MD5-2.36 [2.33]

[ebuild     U ] virtual/perl-Test-Harness-2.56 [2.48]

[ebuild     U ] app-text/enchant-1.2.5 [1.1.6]

[ebuild     U ] app-text/gnome-spell-1.0.7-r1 [1.0.6]

[ebuild     U ] app-text/poppler-bindings-0.5.1-r1 [0.5.0]

[ebuild     U ] app-text/evince-0.5.1 [0.4.0-r3]

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/libmikmod-3.1.11-r2 [3.1.11-r1]

[ebuild     U ] www-client/opera-8.54 [8.52]

```

И что делать в такой ситуации?

С уважением dasLast edited by dasV on Sat Jun 03, 2006 9:07 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## viy

Проверять надо так: emerge -Dpuv world

Я просто его грохнул, и собрал пакет, который с ним кофликтовал, вроде libutempter.

----------

## dasV

да вот фиг его знает нужон ли этот utempter или нет. Грохнуть это можно, кабы потом не аукнулось???

Да и вообще, радикальный какой то способ я его конечно использовал с pam-login, но там был дан ясный ответ на вопрос "что делать?". 

Вообще есть какой нить более так сказать изящный способ избегать такого рода блокировок?

С уважением das

----------

## KiberGus

Он позволяет создавать темповые файлы. Просто теперь надо ставить что-то другое вместо него. Тоже с utemper в названии. Провелькивало в английской части форума.

----------

## Laitr Keiows

Поиском по форуму!

Сразу скажу что конфиликтующие (уже установленные) пакеты в этом случае можно удалять, libutemper заменяет utempter.

Добавил:

Re: pam-login/shadow

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-443022.html

Re: utempter/libutempter

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-413974.html

 *dasV wrote:*   

> Вообще есть какой нить более так сказать изящный способ избегать такого рода блокировок?

 

Обновлять только то что необходимо. Вообще не такая уж проблема.

----------

## viy

Блокировок избежать нельзя.

Они возникают потому, что функционал, который ранее обеспечивался одинм пакетом, впредь предоставляется другим.

Чтобы не возникало путаницы и всяких коллизий, желательно иметь только один пакет, предпочтительно новый.

При создании ebuild'ов этот момент проявляется как список блокирующих пакетов в ebuild'е более свежой софтины.

----------

## dasV

Спасибо большое за участие и за ссылки. Воспользовался решением типа 

```

emerge -C utempter 

emerge libutempter  

```

Вроде все еще живо  и обновление прошло без проблем =)

----------

## Kee_Keekkenen

так и должно быть

----------

